# PIC HEAVY! An intro...Facebook kittie...for Leazie :0)



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Geez, I haven't been in this part of the forum in a long time! I have to get over here more often! 

Since someone spotted him on Facebook, I thought I better introduce him. He has kind of a funny story. I was looking to add another black and white kitten, and when I spotted this one on Craigs List, I inquired to find out if the kitten was female, or male. I wanted female, and was happy to find out the kitten was female. Drove a couple hours to pick the kitten up, and didn't even check under the tail, I instantly fell in love, and the kitten was coming home either way. The little fuzz ball was way to fuzzy to tell anyway! LOL! But I never really questioned the owner, she was a dog breeder, and should know, right!? I believed the kitten was female until one day 3 or so weeks later when hubby commented on some questionable grooming methods the kitten was doing.  So, what we thought was a female, was in fact, a male! So we had to come up with a new name and everything! But we couldn't come up with something else, and he answered when we called Kitten anyway, so Kitten just stuck. What's in a name anyway!! We usually just call him Kit Kit, and he comes running. He's the biggest goofball ever! He loves attention, and follows us everywhere around the house like a dog.

So please meet Kitten!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! He's absolutely lovely. I could just give him a big cuddle!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Aaaaaaahhhhh. *_smiles_* He reminds me of Squirrely-Jo. He is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my he is so incredibly beautiful! His eye and coat color are so vibrant.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You really do need to come here more often, Geri. Kit is GORGEOUS!! How have Lucy and company taken to him?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning! I love the b&w of him on the chair, he has such an inquisitive look on his face.
How old is he? He doesn't look like such a kitten in the later pics.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous! And, Geri, your photography is amazing...you've managed to capture him in so many wonderful ways. If you lived close to Toronto, I'd hire you to photograph my girls!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohhh! He is stunning! And your photos are magnificent!!! 

Fran


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

He's so cute, and great photos as usual! My childhood cat's name was Kitten too LOL


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, he's stunning! :love2 I particularly like the pic of him on the saddle with his paw up. Great photos as always Geri!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is one fine kitty. Love your pics, so stunning!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kitten! :luv


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Appreciate the comments! 

I neglected to mention that Kitten also has another nickname that we've been calling him lately. Because when he curls up to sleep on the floor, with all that fuzz, he looks like a big old lump.......so we also call him Lumpy!!!  He don't care, just call him, and he comes running!!

He's just over 1 1/2........._I think_, so he's been with us a long while already. I know, I should have introduced him a long time ago, I just never got around to it I guess. 

One thing about Lumpy, he is a camera ham!!!!!! He's so easy to photograph, most of the time. He LOVES the cream colored curly fabric you see in some of the photos, and he will do ANYTHING to get to lay on it! :lol:


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

He's gorgeous...and beautiful photography! I bet he's one sweet boy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my gatos! That is one STUNNING cat! The things you can find on craigslist these days. Amazing! Welcome to Catforum Kit kit!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh he's sooo darling!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous! The photo makes him even more gorgeous.


----------

